# Introducing Blossom



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

This is our new little addition that we will be able to bring home in September...she made our hearts melt and i can't wait to see her 2 weeks time for more cuddles and to see how she has grown...missing her already.:ilmc: xxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:welcome: Blossom and ? Do you have any photos to show us?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Welcome Blossom and Blossom's owner! Have I missed a photo?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Show us Blossom please? we love pics of cockapoos on here 

Where is she from?

The breeder may send you some pics if you ask them xxx


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see her!!!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi I'm Tammy and we chose Blossom yesterday...she is a champagne colour with a white muzzle and streak and a pink & black parti nose....does any one know anything about these?

Im still trying to work out how to get pics on here. How do I put an image on here??xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi tammy 

I use PhotoBucket to add picture? There is a thread on here by Kendal with a step by step guide how to add pics .. sorry I am terrible at that stuff always call my hubby in to help me :S

Where are you getting the lovely Blossom from?
How old is she ?
Is is blonde in colour ... with a little patchy nose .. can't wait to see her


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

This is Blossom (not sure if this will work).x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah she's lovely, congratulations!! When are you bringing her home? xx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

It did work!!! I have got her from a hobby breeder near me. I have seen his previous litters and seen paper work of KC and Optigen.xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

She will be home 1st week of September and me and my daughter can not wait! Lots of house prepping to do in the mean time to make sure its all safe and comfy for her.xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She is lovely .. and it is great to hear you have done your puppy buying homework on eye testing, did you say it was optigen? was it one parent or both? Sorry for so many questions I am just interested as I am all for Optigen DNA testing on at least one parent, it is so important. 

Love her name too... she looks like a Blossom xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Dad is a miniture apricot kc poodle and I have seen proof of both DNA and optigen papers. I couldnt take the risk of not having at least 1 parent tested so I am happy. Mum is a kc apricot cocker spaniel. I have been to the breeder and met mum a few months back as well as the other mums and the young cockerpoo they kept from a previous litter and all have wonderful natures. We are very pleased after months of waiting we now know our little Blossom will be home soon and be loved very dearly. My daughter chose the name Blossom ages ago and when we met her I thought it suited her nicely. 
Although researching alot any advise will be greatly received from you all. Thankyou.xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a lovely story .. I am so pleased for you and your girls .. Your girls have great taste, a cockapoo first great choice, optigen testing on Dad second great choice and the name Blossom .. perfect choice  happy puppy days xxx

Just ask ... we are all here to help .. we are a happy lot of crazy cockapoo owners, who will all help you out if we can xxx

I look at this forum as my fellow cockapoo friends community .. and that is exactly what it is .. enjoy it xxx


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ohhhhh! She's so precious!!!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

I have noticed this is a great site....better than facebook lol. I have read lots of posts as the advise is invaluable. I am totally obsessed with Cockerpoos and it is an absolute dream come true to finally...almost have our own. I feel so lucky :love-eyes: Happy Days indeed. I have also noticed that you seem to be quite a veteran JoJo, and full of good advise as Im sure I will turn to my Cockerpoo friends (on here) when I need help...so thankyou tons.xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Blossom girl .. are you calling me an old girl? ... veteran? ha ha ha .. I am just having a rough day .... dogged out from my pets ha ha ha .. I am normally goregous, just my cockapoos are better looking than me .... so makes me look a bit naff. 

I am no expert and don't pretend to be ... I am just here to chat to friends about what I love in life.. cockapoos and cake  

we will help you every step of the way .. well share our advise with you ... this is much better than facebook .. its about our dogs xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely and lovely name to match x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

JoJo I certainly didn't mean that in an "old git" way lol. I should have said you seem to know your stuff where cockerpoos are concerned.
A big thankyou, it means alot. More photos in 2 wks when I have another visit.xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> I have noticed this is a great site....better than facebook


I hardly ever go on facebook now! Blossom is gorgeous, look forward to seeing more pics


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello and welcome.blossom is adorable,what a lovely colour.My friends cockapoo had a pink speckly nose too and its totally black now. xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: to you and little tiny Blossom :hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha I can take the old git kind of comment .. you wouldn't be far from the truth.. Thank goodness my cockapoos are so beautiful .. I just hide behind them 

Looking forward to the Blossom update in 2 weeks time .. have you got pics of mum and dad ?


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Your cockerpoos really are gorgeous JoJo...don't they say dogs look like their owners? There must be alot of beautiful people on here!
I will go camera crazy on my next visit and will get a piccy of mum and brothers (some brothers still available to a good home by the way!). I am going to find it really hard to wait 2 wks for the next visit!.
Thank you Mandy, letting me know about the speckly nose...I was wondering if it would stay part pink or not...if it does she is just unique and Im not worried. xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha .. I need a perm  get me cockapoo'ed .... 

I may go to the hairdressers and ask for a cockapoo cut and coat .. could be a good look!


----------

